# The truth about myspace...



## Andrew Green (Apr 30, 2007)

hmm...


----------



## OUMoose (May 1, 2007)

Dang!  I knew I shouldn't have denied all those sexy new friends.... Android luvin ftw!


----------



## Andrew Green (May 1, 2007)

I set my schools one up on the weekend, I've already had about a dozen porn-bots looking for friends.


----------



## Kreth (May 1, 2007)

On my band's page, we turn down anyone who's not local or a friend of one of the band members. I don't get these people that have thousands of friends on their pages. What's the point if you only actually know 30 or so?


----------



## crushing (May 1, 2007)

Kreth said:


> On my band's page, we turn down anyone who's not local or a friend of one of the band members. I don't get these people that have thousands of friends on their pages. What's the point if you only actually know 30 or so?


 
Are you actually supposed to know your friends?  I must admit that Buckethead is one of my friends on MySpace, but the poor guy has never even met me.  Maybe it's on his things to do before he dies list?  :idunno:


----------



## Andrew Green (May 1, 2007)

Sometimes it's just for bragging rights I imagine, other times promotional.  

As a band for example, having 1000's of friends would allow you to post concert listing, releases and things on 1000's of peoples bulletins.  It would also increase the chances of people "stumbling" across your site and exposing themself to your music.

For example: http://www.myspace.com/theofficialtitoortiz

That is a myspace page with a google page rank of 4, myspace is top 5 on Alexa.  nearly 150,000 friends.  Such a page has some pretty strong promotional value.


----------



## Kreth (May 1, 2007)

crushing said:


> Are you actually supposed to know your friends?  I must admit that Buckethead is one of my friends on MySpace, but the poor guy has never even met me.  Maybe it's on his things to do before he dies list?  :idunno:


That's a little different. You're talking about a big-name act. But there are scripts available which basically go through your extended network (your friends, their friends, etc) and add thousands of people to your friends list. I don't see the point of having all those people on your list.



Andrew Green said:


> Sometimes it's just for bragging rights I imagine, other times promotional.
> 
> As a band for example, having 1000's of friends would allow you to post concert listing, releases and things on 1000's of peoples bulletins.  It would also increase the chances of people "stumbling" across your site and exposing themself to your music.
> 
> ...


I can see the value in that for a big name like Ortiz, but not for a local band, or a personal page. Our friends list consists of some of our fans, other local bands, and a couple of my friends from MT. I don't see the point of spamming some poor guy in California (for example) with bulletins about my band's gigs.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 1, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I can see the value in that for a big name like Ortiz, but not for a local band, or a personal page. Our friends list consists of some of our fans, other local bands, and a couple of my friends from MT. I don't see the point of spamming some poor guy in California (for example) with bulletins about my band's gigs.




No, unless he requests you as a friend.  Then its ok to plop the notices on there, and if he wants to remove you he can.

Same as Ortiz, I imagine he is not using the add everyone robots that exist.  But with that many "friends" that want him on there list, that is a good thing.

Same thing on a smaller scale, I don't see why, as a band, you'd turn down someone wanting you on there friends list.  Free promotion that is


----------



## Kreth (May 1, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Same thing on a smaller scale, I don't see why, as a band, you'd turn down someone wanting you on there friends list.  Free promotion that is


Reader's Digest version: we haven't hit the studio yet to record and subsequently copyright our original stuff. Until we do that, we're not posting it. So we mainly just use Myspace currently to announce gigs. Maybe once we start posting music we'll open it up, but for now it's kinda pointless to have anyone on who's not local as they won't be going to our gigs anyway.


----------

